# CigarGal puts the HURT in BOMB!



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, that's her! If she's launched one in your direction, you are TOAST,
man, TOAST! I mean, even the blisters on my blisters are burnt to a crisp!

And THEN...

_ SEE?! Trust not the Wanton CigarTrix of Norcal known as Marianne!

She wild! 
She crazy! 
She HURT you BAD! _

:r :tu :ss :chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Great bomb package there. I love the pic, looks like it should be nose art on a B-52.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit you got yourself there!:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Great job CigarGal! Awesome target. BTW, JOAN, I haven't forgot about yooooou!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Very Nice HIT!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome JOb! :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice hit Marianne!! Very nice selection! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow... you ladies certainly do not play nice... I love it! :ss

Great hit and very nice pics. :ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Impressive hit!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wow... you ladies certainly do not play nice... I love it! :ss
> 
> Great hit and very nice pics. :ss


Yes, it is SO true. CigarGal is a shameless, cold-as-ice bomberess!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Lucky is the gorilla who is on the receiving end of this carnage is all I can say!

Props to the bomber!! :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

You got some nice daffies there, Joan. Ours are just starting to open.


Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> You got some nice daffies there, Joan. Ours are just starting to open.
> 
> Enjoy the smokes!


Look at her,all sweet and innocent


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

CigarGirl Is The SH!!!!TTTTTTT... WTG:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Way to put a hurtin' on another SOTL, Marianne! :tu

Enjoy the spoils, Joan!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice hit !! Gotta love the girl on girl action. :tu


Well done


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! How did she manage to ship that planter with the flowers intact?!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice hit Marianne!! :tu:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

A cluster bomb! Very nice Marianne...:tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Nice hit !! Gotta love the girl on girl action. :tu
> 
> Well done


:r

Yeah, we need to do SOMEthing now that the EPIC All Girl SOTL Pass is done.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Hit!!!:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like great fun at both ends of the mailbox. Plus I like the daffodils cigar photos. :tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

massphatness said:


> WOW! How did she manage to ship that planter with the flowers intact?!


I'm guessing that's one of her Cigartrix trade secrets, Mister Phat, and you can be sure she's got a mean quarter zillion of 'em. :tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Looks like great fun at both ends of the mailbox. Plus I like the daffodils cigar photos. :tu


[deep fuchia blush]

I bow low to the King of Tobacco Leaf Pr()n Art Himself!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Joan said:


> _ SEE?! Trust not the Wanton CigarTrix of Norcal known as Marianne!
> 
> She wild!
> She crazy!
> She HURT you BAD! _


Dan rode over on his filthy R1150R to help me look at my new bike for a couple of hours, and more importantly, here's CigarGal's groovy Party Black, going up in glorious celebratory smoke:

:al:ss :al:ss:al :ss


----------

